# Dirtbag



## Tamar

Pardon my language, but how would you say "dirtbag" in Dutch?


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

I'd opt for the golden oldie "rotzak":
rot = rotten, things rotten
zak = bag

My second choise goes to vuilak. 
Other possibilities: vuilaard, vuilerik, viezerik, smeerlap, ... 
And I think I'm forgetting a few...

Although these words will undoubtedly be shown to have an almost endless series of incredibly subtle micro-differences in connatotion, the general idea of 'dirtbag' stands, as far as I can see.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Tamar

Awesome 



> subtle micro-differences in connatotion


Not very important, but which do you think is the worst?


----------



## HKK

I think the differences are more than micro. This is how I interpret Frank's insults, others probably feel different about it.

Some of these just mean that the person cannot keep themselves or their surroundings clean:
vuilaard, vuilerik

Some others mean the same with the added possible meaning of a dirty mind: likes to talk or think about sex or unhygienic things. 
viezerik, vuilak

And finally there's the worst ones which imply that the dirtbag in question has low moral standards:
rotzak, smeerlap


----------



## sanne78

HKK said:


> Some of these just mean that the person cannot keep themselves or their surroundings clean:
> vuilaard, vuilerik


'vuilaard' en 'vuilerik' worden in NL niet gebruikt (voor zover ik weet natuurlijk).
We zouden hier 'viezerik' of 'viezerd' gebruiken.



> Some others mean the same with the added possible meaning of a dirty mind: likes to talk or think about sex or unhygienic things.
> viezerik, vuilak


 
Hier ook 'viezerik'.
Ik gebruik 'vuilak' niet, ik weet niet of het vaak gebruikt wordt in NL.



> And finally there's the worst ones which imply that the dirtbag in question has low moral standards:
> rotzak, smeerlap


 
OK.


----------



## Ktke

HKK said:


> Some others mean the same with the added possible meaning of a dirty mind: likes to talk or think about sex


 
I would go for 'vetzak', in this case :-D


----------



## HKK

Ktke said:


> I would go for 'vetzak', in this case :-D



Stop met die vetzakkerij


----------



## Knateltje

Ikzelf vind een smeerlap ook klinken als iemand die zich al in geen weken gedoucht heeft. Ik stel mij daarbij een zwerver achtig type voor.


----------



## Timidinho

Ktke said:


> I would go for 'vetzak', in this case :-D


In the Netherlands 'vetzak' means 'fatass'.


----------



## Tamar

> In the Netherlands 'vetzak' means 'fatass'.




Thanks everyone - nu weet ik hoe ik mijn baas in het nederlands moet noemen...


----------

